# Total Confusion!! Open or Shut?



## pogybait (Oct 8, 2006)

I thought I asked my last question via a post a couple days ago concerning winterization. This is my first time. Well Im back to information frustration. I went up to the TT today and drained everything. Im going up to blow it out tomorrow. Seeing you must have everything done by Oct 31 (they lock the gates), a number of others were there doing there thing. Got in a converstation with others on how we where doing it. Well after I blow the lines out I am going to put the Red Jucie in the lines. Here is the question. Talked to 4 other people and two said after filling lines leave all faucets, shower head, hot water drain, and otside shower valves OPEN. Two others said to SHUT them. I go for SHUT. Who is correct?? Where the TT is located is slated for its first freeze this coming weekend. Sorry for being a pest but it seems that both in print and in person you get different answers. Whats cute is the manual does not say what to do. Maybe both will work?
Thanks
Bill
DBF


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 9, 2006)

Re: Total Confusion!! Open or Shut?

I have always left open, the allow for any possible expansion.  Doesn't hurt anything to leave them open.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 9, 2006)

Re: Total Confusion!! Open or Shut?

Now, my being from Texas, we don't have near the freeze problem that some of you have, but I'm confused myself!  And, ARCHER, don't take this personally (not that you would anyway) 'cause I'm just ignorant.

If you drained all the lines, what is left in there to expand with or without the faucets open?  The air isn't going to expand, and the antifreeze isn't.  

Signed,  Confused!  :blush:

.


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 9, 2006)

RE: Total Confusion!! Open or Shut?

I always leave mine closed/shut.  Never had a problem.  Don't suspect you would have a problem either way.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 9, 2006)

Re: Total Confusion!! Open or Shut?

I close my faucets after the anti freeze is in them.  I never had a problem either.


----------



## deniloo (Oct 10, 2006)

RE: Total Confusion!! Open or Shut?

It would seem to make sense to open everything up and run the antifreeze through the system. When it starts coming out the faucets etc then turn all conections off so the antifreeze stays in the system? Is that correct? I think thats how we did the boat...


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 10, 2006)

RE: Total Confusion!! Open or Shut?

That works :bleh:


----------



## Poppa (Oct 12, 2006)

Re: Total Confusion!! Open or Shut?

Archer is correct but you only need to leave the ones inside open for the over pressure issue. Leaving the ones outside leave you the possibility of vermin (bugs) getting into the system.


----------



## s.harrington (Oct 12, 2006)

Re: Total Confusion!! Open or Shut?

Never had a pressure issue.  I would leave them closed because the antifreeze breaks down if exposed to the air for long periods of time(turns into a sugary substance).  Sure it would only be a little bit(the last inch at the faucet but its enough to clog the screens in the faucet.


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 13, 2006)

Re: Total Confusion!! Open or Shut?

If ya never had a problem doing it either way, I'd just stick with what ya been doing.  No need to break a routine.  Sure is getting cold here already (below freezing for a day).  Should have left for the South sooner.  Won't be long now...


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 14, 2006)

RE: Total Confusion!! Open or Shut?

pogybait??? :question: That a Navy or Marine expression or neither?  Just curious :evil:  :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## pogybait (Oct 14, 2006)

Re: Total Confusion!! Open or Shut?

You get pogybait at the Geedunk!!! Its Navy.
Bill
DBF


----------



## Kirk (Oct 14, 2006)

Re: Total Confusion!! Open or Shut?

You can also get pogybait off of the "roach coach!"


----------

